# Frameless slingshot



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey just wanted to say thanjs to Joey for helping me out with frameless shooting I am on my way now.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video !!!! You and Joey are what make this Forum great


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Whoa, Ghost!

Looks like you're shooting off the the tip of your pointer finger.

I haven't seen that before.

I think most of us pull the top rubber over the pointer between the first and second knuckle.

It does seem to be working for you.

Good shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good stuff Ghost. I get more curious about frameless all the time. 
Those of us that witnessed the team can chase at MWST will never forget you're quick follow up shot. Can on the move, BAM!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey man!!! Nice shooting .. I knew u could do it .. glad i coukd help such a great friend ... great shooting brother ... your right about the bands lasting longer .. they sure do .. and conceal and carry all day long ... thank u for the shout out also man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

KawKan said:


> Whoa, Ghost!
> Looks like you're shooting off the the tip of your pointer finger.
> I haven't seen that before.
> I think most of us pull the top rubber over the pointer between the first and second knuckle.
> ...


Thanks I tried the bent knuckle and settled on the pointer finger


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Good stuff Ghost. I get more curious about frameless all the time.
> Those of us that witnessed the team can chase at MWST will never forget you're quick follow up shot. Can on the move, BAM!


That was a fun shoot I had a great time


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome video Ghost, enjoyed it


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Remember be careful with fork hits


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting! I give you guys props for shooting like that. I frameless shoot too, but over the back of a closed fist. I tried shooting frameless over the bent knuckle and I had a good fork hit that hurt like hell! I went back to shooting from the back of my fist fast lol!


----------

